# Bob Sykes - 3/25



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went to Sykes on Monday night. Got there around 9:00 or so & fished till 2:30 in the morning like usual. Think it was a full moon, but it may have just been close to it. Anyways, it was windy & cold, but we still had a great time. Lost a number of good bull reds (again, no breakoffs, just bad hookups), & Nathan also lost a monster of an alligator gar. It made a hell of a run with a white trout head, & he managed to get it up to the pilings. He had it on the surface when it just let go. Never even got hooked, just didn't want to pass up the white trout head! Anyways, we did manage to land a ton of white trout, a big ray (caught by Taylor) & a 40.25'' bull red (caught by Nathan). Hopefully going out tomorrow night as well, so there may be another report Friday. 

Tight lines guys.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

nice catch man! what were you using for the reds?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

White trout heads of course! Lately we've been slaying the bulls on southern kingfish heads & white trout heads. & thanks man!


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

i always have used pinfish. obviously the trout heads have been working better. ill have to try it here soon.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good night! Thanks for the post.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Anytime man! We'll do our best to keep catching 'em!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah man give the white trout heads a try, they have been hot lately. 
Tight lines!


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

Very awesome night


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hope your buddy was stepping on that rays tail. Holding it like that could make for a very bad surprise :001_huh:
If you use a large thinner diameter circle hook and hook the head through the upper lip and skull with most of the hook exposed you'll get better hookups right in the corner of a reds mouth. Still looks like the big ole reds are keeping you guys busy though. Nice catch fellows :thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks! And that's exactly how I have been hooking them, not sure what Thafish is doing though, he has missed more hookups than I can count!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Actually he wasn't, because the tail was only a few inches long & it had no barbs. Haha. I'm not familiar with the type of ray that Taylor caught, but after some research we believe it to be a soft butterfly ray (not sure on this?), which has no barbs. 

& alright, we've been using 5/0 Eagle Claw circle hooks, but they are not the thin wire type. So we'll have to give that a shot! I appreciate the advice man. Also, when you say to hook the trout head through the upper lip, are you saying to ONLY go through the upper lip & not the bottom lip at all? Because we've been hooking the heads up through the bottom lip & then through the top of the head. Maybe we aren't leaving enough of the hook exposed..

& you can bet they've been keeping us busy! They've been keeping our arms exhausted too, I can promise you that. Haha. Thanks for the post, & I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always had good hookup results by just going through the top lip and head leaving a lot of exposed hook. Going through both might not be leaving enough hook exposed and the thinner diameter hooks work best because the red will set the hook for you. The thicker ones just don't work as well because they require a lot of force to set the hook.
After several days of being down with the flu I finally feel better. I'll be headed out to Sikes tonight. Maybe I'll see ya'll out there :thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully, I think we are planning on being there tonight.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Very funny Nathan. You can count them, you just have a hard time counting to twenty! We all understand.. Hahaa.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've been sick the past few days. I've been sick as hell since last Thursday. Fishing helps me forget about being sick though, so we'll probably head out to Sykes tonight. Haha. Hope to see you there! & thank you much for the advice about how to hook the heads!


----------

